# Premature ovarian failure



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi ladies I'm just posting looking for anyone else who's suffered from primary premature ovarian failure from being a teenager ... I'm into my second cycle with reprofit using donor eggs and in need of some success stories , been really down these last couple of weeks and feel like getting pregnant is so out of reach, does anyone have any info about what protocols worked for them with having no natural hormones ? Thanks in advance ladies xxxxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with first hand experiences but from what I know Reprofit is a good clinic you can trust. Stay positive, and I am sure everything will work out for you. x


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you joined the Daisy Network? They've got a really good, active social media group for members and there are quite a few people on there who were diagnosed as teenagers and have had children through egg donation 

I was diagnosed at 34, when we started trying - can't imagine how hard it must be to be diagnosed so young. I do know exactly what you mean about pregnancy feeling as though it's out of reach, though. if you aren't already a member, I really do recommend the Daisy Network, it's been a life-line and has connected me with lots of people going through exactly the same thing, *many of whom have lovely families*. It can and does happen, lots. Best of luck. xx


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

Hiya, not exactly the same as you as I was diagnosed in my twenties. I wasn’t even thinking about having a family at the time & didn’t start fertility treatment until my early thirties. It took us a few attempts with donor eggs but it does happen & we now have a very busy family!
I think I probably took a higher level of oestrogen 10mg a day and they tested my progesterone level to ensure I had plenty, I used the pessaries plus an injection every other day. I also was on blood thinners & steroids. I’m not sure if it helped as I never had tests for immune issues but I also had intralipids.
Best of luck with your next round of treatment 
Xx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Aww that's made me feel sooo much better thank you , I'm on CD 6 today I'm going to see how this cycle goes and in future maybe change up the meds like you said , I might have a look at the daisy network too , theres loads of things running through my head , I know I've had a lot of years to think through the process but it's not just the ivf , it's the donor egg side too! and the long term equestions /conversations that will be had. I've always been open to telling future children but I have it stuck in my head that they wont like me or think I did wrong by conceiving through donor eggs . Only a small amount of family know that I will need donor eggs . How did you find it mentally.  I know I will love my children unconditionally I just hope they love me back xxx


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Katie, I too have always been sure that we would be open & honest with our children (just starting simple conversations with our 4 year old). I want them to know how much they are wanted & how much we love them. Although I didn’t have the egg they were made by my body, grown, nurtured so very much my children. 
I hope it won’t be an issue for them in the future, but if it is I will support them anyway I can.
Have you had any counselling as part of your treatment? Might help to work through any concerns?
xx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm exactly the same , I thought if I just start simple then they wont remember a time that they didn't know and then theres no secrets , the only thing is I'm doing it through reprofit and their donors are anonymous that's been difficult because I didn't want to take that away from them but I suppose I will have to cross that bridge in future. I did have some counselling a long time ago but I felt like average counsellors didn't understand.  Is their specific ones for ivf and egg donation? Xxxx


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

We are the same in that the donor is anonymous, but with DNA/genetic testing who knows what you will be able to find out in the future! 
In terms of counselling, I’m not sure if there is anything specific for egg donation, perhaps a UK clinic could put you in touch with someone? I’m not a massive fan of counselling, I prefer to research and found these forums very helpful. 
xxxx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm the same Emily not a fan of counselling I feel better taking to people who have gone through the same experience I've just read you about me part and see you have a son and twins too and this just made my day a whole lot better it gives me so much hope . I had my lining scan yesterday and it's only reached 4.9mm on day 13 they have up my meds to 12mg progynova a day 4 so I've been so upset I have to go for another scan tomorrow but the last scan is 12.30 could of done with having it abit later in the day as this will determine whether i get the go ahead from clinic for transfer.  If they say no I'm still going as cant get money back for flights.  So I will start progesterone anyway and have a scan at reprofit .
With my first cycle my lining was 4.9 on say 12 and on day 16 it was 6.2 and then I started progesterone presaries and on transfer day it was 8.9 mm so I'm going to chance it xxxxx


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi I was diagnosed with POF at 34. I had 2 x failed transfers and then switched clinics and got pregnant on first transfer with them but I had a lot of issues with thin lining and a few planned transfers had to be cancelled (including one where I had booked flights!) I think it's just trial and error and in the end I found the best thing for me was a high dose estrogen from the start( as opposed to building dose gradually) and using both tablets and an estrogen patch - I had a patch and 8mg . 
Also my lining on my successful transfer was only about 7.5mm. 
Good luck, im sure you will get there with young eggs the odds are in our favour, it does feel out of reach I know that feeling. But if your lining doesn't seem right I'd hold off to try again. If you went ahead and it didn't work you might then be worried you should have waited, it's a tough call and hard to know what to do for the best XX


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks Lou Lou,  I'm feeling loads better about it already I know its trail and error I've got my flights book and everything so still have to go and see what lining is like if it's not passed reprofit minimum I wont be going ahead  .
, it was the same in may I got their and lining g had shrank so I just came home I would rather have my embryos like you said for a good lining.
I'm so glad you got success it's so hard especially coming to terms with donor eggs as well as thin lining it's like a double whammy  
But here we are are.  you have your own baby there is light at the end of the tunnel . When I go I am going to speak to the dr about other options are maybe try a high dose from the start like you said as I think it takes a longer time for my lining to respond, are you going to try again for a sibling or are you happy as you are xxxx


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

Ive got everything crossed for u Katie  
What day is your transferred planned for?
Something I found helped with my lining was to insert an oestrogen tablet....if you know what I mean!
So I think I took 10mg then inserted 2mg - it certainly did the trick when I was in a similar situation.
xxx


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes Emily i have found this too so currently inserting two on a morning,  finally taking one in the afternoon along with a aspirin and then inserting 3 on an evening so 12mg in total. My fet is booked for 28th so 8 days but once I start taking the progesterone on 22nd I don't think my lining will grow anymore I suppose I can just hope xxx


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

Will be thinking of you, please keep us posted xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi i was diagnosed with this and have had cycles upon cycles cancelled because of thin lining 
In the end letrozole from days 1-5 worked for me - with some Women the kinky just doesn’t thicken after reaching a certain thickness -like Lou Lou my bfp cycles were all under 8mm around 7.5/7.8mm

U will find what works for u and your body trust me xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

The kinky !? Stupid iPhone spelling corrector! I mean lining x


----------



## Loulou4- (Sep 18, 2014)

Katie sorry to see your update, its so frustrating and disappointing! I once had a lining that seemed to shrink, the clinic put it down to them being a bit generous when taking the original measurements, and more conservative on the 2nd so basically it just hadnt grown. How many days left have you got before the transfer was planned for? 

Re sibling we had 2 transfers of our frozen embryos in the last few months, the last one worked at the start of July but a week after Bfp I started bleeding quite suddenly and after a horrendous and stressful week a scan later confirmed a miscarriage. We are in process of planning to go out again but unfortunately back at square 1 as that was the last of our frozen embryos. X


----------



## Emily Swift (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Katie, how did your transfer go? x


----------

